# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turku-Marttila-Somero ja Turku-Loimaa -liikenteen kilpailutus

## berkhof

ELY-keskuksen viimeisin kilpailutus on ratkennut. Kilpailutuksessa oli kolme kohdetta:
1. Somero-Marttila-Turku
2. Loimaa-Turku
3. Hirvikoski-Loimaa-Turku
Sopimusaika on 1.1.2017-31.5.2019
Someron suunnan liikenne palvelee myös Liedon tarpeita, joten tällä reitillä tulee hyväksyä Fölin lipputuotteet. Kohteen 1 voitti Vainion Liikenne, kohteiden 2 ja 3 voitto meni Vuorisen Liikenteelle. Alihankkijana kohteissa 2 ja 3 toimii Valtasen Liikenne. Onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä, minkälaista kalustoa Vainio laittaa reitille. Fölin väreihin maalaus olisi varmasti järkevää :Smile: 
http://http://www.ely-keskus.fi/web/ely/joukkoliikenteen-hankinnat#.WBnvKeGLRPN

----------


## killerpop

> Fölin väreihin maalaus olisi varmasti järkevää


Onneksi tässä postauksessa oli hymiö, muutenhan olisi voinut luulla, että olet tosissasi.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kai siihen Turun tilaajaväriset autot sentään täytyy laittaa? Turku-Tarvasjoki osuus on nytkin normaalia Föli-liikennettä.

----------


## Hape

Tuleeko linjojen aikataulutiedot Fölin aikataulukirjaan? Ainkin tähän asti on ELY-keskuksen kilpailuttamasta liikenteestä ollut mahdotonta sada tietoa Turun Matkahuollosta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tuskin Turku-Loimaa linjan aikatauluja Föli kirjasesta tulee löytymään, 612/615 linjojen (Tku-Lieto-Tarvasjoki...) löytyy jo nyt Föli kuntien osuudelta.

----------


## 034

Jotain apua saa täältä:
http://beta.liikennevirasto.fi/joukk...katselu/reitit
-> Reitti hakusanaks -> Marttila -> Enter -> Klikkaa Katselu linkistä sivun oikeesta reunasta

----------


## Hape

034, Kiitos!

Olen vain huomannut kuinka Matkahuolto ei tunne ELY-keskusten kilpailuttamaa liikennettä. Välillä on aikataulutietojen löytäminen vaikeaa. Usein liikennöitsijä julkaisee tiedot omalla sivullaan, joskus ne on haettava kunnan sivulta.

----------


## 034

Eipä kestä.

Liikenneviraston mukaantulo on kai sangen uusi asia koska järjestelmä on vasta "beta" vaiheessa. Olen aika varma että tietoa ei ole ennen saanut mistään. Onko tämä Liikenneviraston mukaantulo jotenkin Valtion + Waltti säätöä.. En tiedä. Jokatapauksessa hyvä että aikataulut ja osa reiteistäkin kartalla löytyy sieltä.

Täytyy seurata mitä kaikkea sinne ilmestyy koska ominaisuuksia on paljon.. Ei mennä siihen koska menee ohi ketjusta reippaasti.

----------


## Ketorin

> 034, Kiitos!
> 
> Olen vain huomannut kuinka Matkahuolto ei tunne ELY-keskusten kilpailuttamaa liikennettä. Välillä on aikataulutietojen löytäminen vaikeaa. Usein liikennöitsijä julkaisee tiedot omalla sivullaan, joskus ne on haettava kunnan sivulta.


Joskus vuosia sitten soitin eräälle pienelle bussiyhtiölle opiskelijalippujen käyttöön liittyen ja kysyin myös, mikseivät heidän muutamat palvelulinjansa näy Matkahuollossa. Vastasivat, että boikotoivat Matkahuoltoa kohtuuttoman hinnoittelun vuoksi. Muistelisin, että melko tarkkaan näillä sanoilla, oli vain TJ toimistolla silloin.

----------

